# Home Stay Poll



## Jezport

As requested, here is a poll to choose the name for our home stay scheme


----------



## jimmyd0g

Jezport said:


> As requested, here is a poll to choose the name for our home stay scheme


I must have missed something. What is your home stay scheme?


----------



## Glandwr

Think it's some kind of dating club. Don't go there Jimmy.

Dick


----------



## jimmyd0g

Glandwr said:


> Think it's some kind of dating club. Don't go there Jimmy.
> 
> Dick


Whew. I had a worry that it might have something to do with motorhoming! :lol:


----------



## Bryandh

Just bumped the thread again, look here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101053-.html


----------



## ardgour

Looks like so far the majority share my sense of humour - here's to growing old disgracefully!

Chris


----------



## ramblingon

Thanks for doing this Jezport, I'm afraid it took me so long to work out how to do a pole that I started another pole  how ever it has been closed for me by a kindly mod, apologies once again. 

This apology will also serve as a BUMP :lol:


----------



## dhutchy

I don't think it's that Chris i reckon the ones who have voted that way are living in hope :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ramblingon

33 have voted very encouraging looks like a clear favourite so far :lol:
Bimp!


----------



## me0wp00

oh I hope ONS sticks...


----------



## ardgour

dhutchy said:


> I don't think it's that Chris i reckon the ones who have voted that way are living in hope :lol: :lol: :lol:


so long as they remember that imagination is much more fun than reality!

Chris


----------



## ardgour

As someone was asking if there were any MH related posts thought I would BUMP this one again


----------



## nukeadmin

lol well I know of a way to implement this quite fast, but I don't know if "One night stand" is the message we want to portray for this scheme  

It might even put off people from joining the scheme and hosting their driveway etc due to the particular connotations of the name lol 

I am going to press on today and get it coded in but under the much more sensible (albeit more boring) term of Home Stay to ensure we get more takeup of it


----------



## ramblingon

I thought this was a democracy,  I am so disappointed :roll:

If people are put off I'm not sure we would get on that well anyway it only an innocent play on words nothing more if members have read the thread they will know this title has been chosen because we don't want this to turn into a STAY this is a word with far more implications than stand.

Disgruntled from Ross.


----------



## nukeadmin

> if members have read the thread


In years to come, the scheme will probably still be running and members will simply see the name of the scheme, they won't be aware of the history and neither will they most likely have read this thread. All they will see is a scheme where you allow someone to come visit you at your house and stay overnight and the scheme name of "one night stand"

If it is being linked to MHF I can't have anything too dubious as a name I am sure you can see that and understand why.

I can see the humour in it, but looking to the future it wouldn't be apt for the scheme and would IMHO actually reduce the numbers who would enlist for it.


----------



## ramblingon

What's wrong with a simple explanation in brackets with the disclaimer we can always remove the MHF word if you prefer. The inference you are claiming is ridiculous. Why didn't you speak up sooner!


----------



## christine1310

Why did you include 'one night stand' in the choices?


----------



## nukeadmin

> The inference you are claiming is ridiculous. Why didn't you speak up sooner!


lol the poll has only been running since yesterday morning, how much sooner should I have spoken up !
And I don't think it is ridiculous as the name is humorous, but it has alternative meanings and if linked to MHF by being hosted here then I am afraid I need to have the last say.



> Why did you include 'one night stand' in the choices?


I didn't it wasn't my poll

MCC have their own scheme called Safe Knights which by its inference makes you think of safe and secure stopover, they didn't call it "knocking shop" or lol "In and Out" for the same reasons I am saying 

It might seem old fashioned but alas that is me.

Just off to try and get back to coding it all up so it can actually be used by members now


----------



## ChrisandJohn

christine1310 said:


> Why did you include 'one night stand' in the choices?


It was Jezport who started the poll, not Nuke, and he listed suggestions members had made. I can see Nuke's point, it's a good joke but he has to look beyond that. MHF doesn't claim to be democratic, we can express our views but, as owner, Nuke has to have the final say.

Chris

Edit: oops, I was a bit late with this, Nuke got there first.


----------



## ramblingon

christine1310 said:


> Why did you include 'one night stand' in the choices?


Because It was suggested and requested and seconded in all innocence obviously a play on words, I simply tried to exercise a form of inclusivity democracy why should I censor my fellow members input the votes will do that -any inappropriate assumptions about my motive are outrageous and unjust and probably due to the mindset of the offended.


----------



## wakk44

This is good news and I am pleased that Nuke has decided to implement this feature which will be of benefit to members.

MHF is such a large forum that we undoubtebly will get plenty of members willing to participate in this scheme.

I must hold my hands up to first suggesting the name ''one night stand''



wakk44 said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a nice catchy name for it ?.......
> 
> 
> 
> One Night Stand :lol:
Click to expand...

In my defence it was intended as a light hearted joke and not a serious suggestion,I did include a lol emoticon to depict this 

As has already been said we cannot have a name which suggests it may be something for people who indulge in certain dubious pastimes,it could have the opposite effect and discourage members from joining.

''Home Stay'' is far more sensible and depicts exactly what the scheme will be. :wink:


----------



## nukeadmin

ramblingon, u seem to think that I am picking specifically on you which I am not.

I simply do not think the name is appropriate, I don't mind nor care who suggested it and I for one wouldn't imply anything else and I would appreciate it if you didn't directly refer to my mindset !

As for inappropriate assumptions about your motive, there have been none that I can see so no need to get worked up about that. It is simply the name that I believe is slightly inappropriate and as the actual scheme is bigger than a name, it shouldn't make much difference to anyone that is called Home Stay instead


----------



## ramblingon

nukeadmin said:


> ramblingon,
> 
> I simply do not think the name is appropriate, I don't mind nor care who suggested it and I for one wouldn't imply anything else and I would appreciate it if you didn't directly refer to my mindset !
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sorry didn't know I had- won't do it again. :wink:
> 
> Glad that's sorted then. How about................
> 
> One Knight stand......... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lifestyle

I voted for "ONE NIGHT STAND " just for a joke ,i never expected it to be implimented.
I agree with Nuke ,we need to keep it professional,maybe" HOME STOP OVER UK.

Les


----------



## ardgour

I can see 'one night stand' might cause problems even though it is tongue in cheek but a slight concern that home stay might imply longer than overnight, which would be a problem for us as we wouldn't be able to get the car or van out whilst someone is parked up. How about a compromise home stay-ONS - those of us who know the history of one night stand can have our chuckle others can just take it as 'one nights'

Chris


----------



## Jezport

I put the most popular suggestions up for the poll, I dont like ONS however it seems a lot of people do.

Have they thought about the bigger picture? I dont know, so I suggest we create a new poll on Sunday with the top 3 from this poll.


----------



## Jezport

I suggest members vote seriously not for a joke, otherwise we will end up not being able to do things democratically any more


----------



## RedSonja

Jezport

I voted seriously not as a joke. Why not make it Stand one Night or Stay a Night.

Remember if the Boss doesn't like it - it wont happen. Its not worth having a poll as Nuke will decide in the end.

Sonja


----------



## Glandwr

How about a compromise? One night standing? or A one night standing?

Dick


----------



## motormouth

Or how about scrapping the whole thing.
It is fraught with danger and only the "inner sanctum" on this forum will benefit.


----------



## Jezport

I do think that this idea is worth pursuing.


----------



## Bryandh

nukeadmin said:


> if members have read the thread
> 
> 
> 
> I can see the humour in it, but looking to the future it wouldn't be apt for the scheme and would IMHO actually reduce the numbers who would enlist for it.
Click to expand...

Given that there are 4000 (circa) subscribers the votes cast to date, 104 ( from 1600+ views), is disappointing. Perhaps the front runner "One Night Stand" lends an air of flippancy that those who might be interested in such a scheme, and who have not followed the original thread, consider it to be a "spoof".


----------



## ardgour

motormouth said:


> Or how about scrapping the whole thing.
> It is fraught with danger and only the "inner sanctum" on this forum will benefit.


Didn't know I was part of an 'inner sanctum' whatever that is and seeing as I have never met any other member of the forum it must be a very secret one - do we have a handshake or special wave?

Seriously, forget the tussle over names and rules, for my part I am just trying to be hospitable and welcome any other passing soul who might happen to share my interest in motorhoming. A PM if you are planning to stop by and I will give you directions

Chris


----------



## Bryandh

If only the (so called) "inner sanctum" vote... then of course only they will benefit "elections are won by those who turn up to vote ". BTW, who are the inner sanctum ?


----------



## MrsW

I would have voted sooner but we were away over the weekend. I reckon the poll needs to stay for a week to allow everyone who wants to have their say. At the end of the day though, it is Nuke's forum and so I am sure he will have the final say.


----------



## Spacerunner

I was going to suggest 'One Night HardStand', but I guess that would be digging the hole even deeper :lol:


----------



## ardgour

Spacerunner said:


> I was going to suggest 'One Night HardStand', but I guess that would be digging the hole even deeper :lol:


It would but it has given me a good laugh :lol: :lol:


----------



## The-Cookies

already planning a two year tour of peoples drives and gardens :lol:


----------



## The-Cookies

after using adult only sites and the looks and thoughts that gets , one night stand is quiet mild


----------



## nukeadmin

ok I have a framework up and running finally here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/homestay.html

Its very simple atm, just allows you to set your own location as a homestay pushpin and then others can view it (Limited to subscribers only)

If enough people use it I can add more functionality as time allows


----------



## exmusso

*Homestay*

That's me added. Just me and you Nuke.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Jezport

*Re: Homestay*



exmusso said:


> That's me added. Just me and you Nuke.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan


And Me


----------



## ramblingon

For personal security reasons I have given the location of the nearest Motorway exit, I think this is a wise precaution For the reasons given in the original thread. I am sure others may wish to disclose the location by pm only when they feel they are able to act as host, to have the location on public view is a bit too risky for me. But thanks for the link.


----------



## nukeadmin

it isn't public view ramblingon, it is only viewable by Subscribers but I do understand.

FYI and others I have now added a link in the navigation header (Resources tab) to the Home Stay Scheme and will promote it in the forthcoming newsletter


----------



## ramblingon

My theory is:- For a tenner strangers get to know exactly where volunteers live, they can then nip over to the rally section and know exactly when I will be away from home and possibly for how long- It's not rocket science! :lol:


----------



## 747

My driveway is not suitable but I will give the coordinates of a large Mental Hospital close to me.

I am sure that you will all blend in seamlessly. 8O


----------



## ramblingon

Nice one 747, :lol: You know what they say "If you're mad it helps"!


----------



## ardgour

Thought it was worth bumping this back up to the top - so far only 6 of us have put our pins on the map but I am sure there are more subscribers out there who might join in.
Looking forward to meeting my 'one night' visitors

Chris


----------



## Telbell

May be as well to bear in mind Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960

"no occupier of land shall ....... cause or permit any part of the land to be used as a caravan site unless he is the holder of a site licence"

Exceptions include:
*usual organisations ie CC C&CC MCC who have exemption certificate
*the use of land as a caravan site by a person travelling with a caravan who brings the caravan on to the land for a period which includes not more than two nights

But:
(a) only if during that period no other caravan is stationed for the purposes of human habitation on that land or any adjoining land in the same occupation, and

(b)if, in the period of twelve months ending with the day on which the caravan is brought on to the land, the number of days on which a caravan was stationed anywhere on that land or the said adjoining land for the purposes of human habitation did not exceed twenty-eight.

In a nutshell then, you can't have a "one night stand" or a "home stay" for more than two nights and the hosts can only have one caravan at a time...and the hosts can't make a habit of it..see (b) above

just a thought or two :wink: 

Same applies to Britstops of course

(could add to the Poll "two-night stand" then :lol: )


----------



## Jezport

Telbell said:


> May be as well to bear in mind Caravan Sites and Control of Development Act 1960
> 
> "no occupier of land shall ....... cause or permit any part of the land to be used as a caravan site unless he is the holder of a site licence"
> 
> Exceptions include:
> *usual organisations ie CC C&CC MCC who have exemption certificate
> *the use of land as a caravan site by a person travelling with a caravan who brings the caravan on to the land for a period which includes not more than two nights
> 
> But:
> (a) only if during that period no other caravan is stationed for the purposes of human habitation on that land or any adjoining land in the same occupation, and
> 
> (b)if, in the period of twelve months ending with the day on which the caravan is brought on to the land, the number of days on which a caravan was stationed anywhere on that land or the said adjoining land for the purposes of human habitation did not exceed twenty-eight.
> 
> In a nutshell then, you can't have a "one night stand" or a "home stay" for more than two nights and the hosts can only have one caravan at a time...and the hosts can't make a habit of it..see (b) above
> 
> just a thought or two :wink:
> 
> Same applies to Britstops of course
> 
> (could add to the Poll "two-night stand" then :lol: )


So legally you can have someone stay 28days per year. I think thats fine, after all who is going to count the nights even if you have a more popular location.


----------



## Jezport

ramblingon said:


> For personal security reasons I have given the location of the nearest Motorway exit, I think this is a wise precaution For the reasons given in the original thread. I am sure others may wish to disclose the location by pm only when they feel they are able to act as host, to have the location on public view is a bit too risky for me. But thanks for the link.


If it was possible to make it that members who have more that 100posts can access this information it will ensure that only people who have had a history on the forum can see any locations etc.

If someone then subscribed with the idea that they will misuse the scheme I think that the work involved in posting 100 times will make it not worth while. I also think that other members will notice 100 spam posts from an outsider, lets face it some people on here can't even take bad grammar.


----------



## ardgour

I can't see this being a problem if it is just one van at a time and done on the basis of visiting friends. 
Given the reluctance of officials to deal with unauthorised 'traveller' groups who pitch up and cause a public nuisance in this area I can't see anyone batting an eyelid at an extra van parked on my drive and the neighbours certainly don't mind

Chris


----------



## Telbell

> So legally you can have someone stay 28days per year.


No- max of 2 nights one caravan....total of 28 for all.


----------



## Telbell

> Given the reluctance of officials to deal with unauthorised 'traveller' groups who pitch up and cause a public nuisance in this area I can't see anyone batting an eyelid at an extra van parked on my drive and the neighbours certainly don't mind
> Chris


I take your point entirely Chris. Just that given Nuke's (understandable) concern about the appropriateness of the scheme's title, I'm assuming he would also be concerned about its possible legality and may want to cross I's and dot T's so to speak.


----------



## Jezport

Telbell said:


> Given the reluctance of officials to deal with unauthorised 'traveller' groups who pitch up and cause a public nuisance in this area I can't see anyone batting an eyelid at an extra van parked on my drive and the neighbours certainly don't mind
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> I take your point entirely Chris. Just that given Nuke's (understandable) concern about the appropriateness of the scheme's title, I'm assuming he would also be concerned about its possible legality and may want to cross I's and dot T's so to speak.
Click to expand...

It is up to individuals if they want to join, and I presume not many members will be called on for more than 28 days per year.

People complain about moderators doing too much, this scheme is self moderataed by each person so surely no-one can complain about that!


----------



## ardgour

We could go on agonising about names, possible legal implications, securityetc. for ever and a day and in the middle of it lose sight of the basic human gesture that should be at the heart of the scheme.

Purely by coincidence (or a piece of synchronicity depending on your belief system) this afternoon in the latest edition of Resurgence magazine I read an article by Peter Owen Jones, the vicar who has made several TV programmes. He was writing about the increase in travel but the decrease in hospitality in our modern world.
He sums it up by saying "what is missing is the act of taking care of the traveller: a culture of hospitality that has been so broken by our collective surrender to the mass market".

Perhaps those of us who wish to restore that culture of hospitality should just get on with it, dealing with problems only if and when they arise and those who do not feel comfortable about any aspect of the scheme need not join in.

Chris

Chris


----------



## Jezport

Its amazing that so many people had such a strong opinion about the name, yet we only have 7 people who have actually registered their location on the map!


----------



## ramblingon

Well the title of the thread is a tad outdated, it should have been started as a new thread "register of overnight stops", but what do others think?


----------



## nukeadmin

go for it ramblingon


----------



## Jezport

I am amazed that so many people have entered their vote here but not joined the scheme. Come on! Get your name on the map!


----------



## ramblingon

Perhaps a mod could move the relevant map and posts to instigate the "Register of overnight stops" thread.The way I see it the register has little chance of additional members volunteering whilst it is hidden in a none Pole thread. :wink:


----------

